# Advanced ear training



## Todias

Hello Talkclassical community!

I would like to ask for your help. I'm a pianist now doing my Master in Portugal. I always considered my self having a good ear in identifying musical features. I understand quite well tonal harmony and can easily write down melody and chord progressions when I hear them. Same with rhythm...

Now, I would like to take other steps, but it has been very difficult to find information and people who helps me in this journey..

Do you know anything in the area of the advanced ear training, and in training your aural skills with atonal music? Do you know anything about working your skills in listening and assessing performances?

Thank you!
Todias


----------



## drfaustus

If you don’t have an absolute ear, this is more difficult. In any case, you can throw on the bed and try relaxing the most possible. You must not fix the pitchs in your ear. The pitchs come in your ear alone.


----------



## Todias

Hello Drfaustus;

thank you for your reply, but I'm affraid I haven't quite understood... I don't have and I don't want to heve absolut ear/pitch, I just want to improve my ear and learn how to listen better to atonal compostitions and how to assess performances.. What do you mean by relaxing?


----------



## drfaustus

Relax your body completely lying in bed.


----------



## millionrainbows

Flip to back Flip to front 
Listen Playing... Paused You're listening to a sample of the Audible audio edition. 
Learn more









See this image

Ear Training for Twentieth-Century Music by Friedmann, Assoc. Prof. Michael L. [1990] Paperback 

Be the first to review this item 

[HR][/HR] 
_ See all formats and editions Hide other formats and editions __ 
 Price

 New from  Used from 


 Paperback  "Please retry" 


 -

$47.80  $33.45  


Paperback 
from $33.45   11 Used from $33.45   10 New from $47.80  

_



[HR][/HR]_ 
_


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach

The best aural training I had at Music College (in the UK) was to learn to play the sitar where microtones are common. Throughout my career, I've been continually grateful for the grounding this gave me.


----------

